# HO Trains on ToyPedia



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

Wanted to share ToyPedia entries with you - both as a research tool and with the hope that I get members here to help with the project.

ToyPedia will later be availalbe directly on this forum (probably early 2011 once we have been able to upgrade the software).

If you like to help by adding new ranges or models to ToyPedia PM me, if you like just to add information click on the Edit button and go ahead! Any questions, get in touch.

Vish


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

My first link goes to Lima (no, not the capital of Peru, the Italian maker!).

Lima has been making HO scale models since 1948. It is currently owned by Hornby and the models are manufactured in China. 

You find the current entries http://www.toycollector.com/index.php?browser_id=131&Itemid=731&option=com_tinmw2&node_id=107538&task=category&title=Lima%3AHornby+Range"]here.


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

*Toypedia today*

Hi guys!

Next in line from Toypedia is Jouef, the French model maker. 










Jouef has been making HO scale trains since 1944. Like Lima, it is run by Hornby now. 

Toypedia has some great resource on Jouef models here.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Vish, I have a few questions about Toypedia I hope you will answer. I don't intend them to be confrontational or argumentive---I'm just perplexed about what "you guys" are trying to accomplish on this site. So...just what are you guys trying to accomplish on this site, and what is the overall objective of Toypedia? Next, are you associated with any manufacturers, sellers, or advertisers? 

Looking at the two locomotives above, for example: why were those two chosen over hundreds of other possible choices? It's not so much that I care what you decide to post, but I'd feel better about Toypedia if I understood your motivation. Without that knowledge, I assume I understand your motives and those are not always flattering. Please dispel some of the murkiness and tell us more about TP.

Thanks,
Reckers


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Vish, I have a few questions about Toypedia I hope you will answer. I don't intend them to be confrontational or argumentive---I'm just perplexed about what "you guys" are trying to accomplish on this site. So...just what are you guys trying to accomplish on this site, and what is the overall objective of Toypedia? Next, are you associated with any manufacturers, sellers, or advertisers?
> 
> Looking at the two locomotives above, for example: why were those two chosen over hundreds of other possible choices? It's not so much that I care what you decide to post, but I'd feel better about Toypedia if I understood your motivation. Without that knowledge, I assume I understand your motives and those are not always flattering. Please dispel some of the murkiness and tell us more about TP.
> 
> ...


i have no idea, but it is stickied?


----------



## Joschik (Aug 20, 2010)

Think of ToyPedia to similar to Wikipedia. Just that it is much more comprehensive. So while Wikipedia has a page on Lionel we will have (a guess) 50,000 - one on each of its products and variants plus one one the founder, one for each of its factories etc. 

ToyPedia is currently using brands as the main categories. But soon the data can also be presented in different ways. A member here could look at ToyPedia only presenting either O Scale or only Athabasca Northern Railway themed items or only items from the 50s and so on. This will be achieved by using different indexes (at the moment our main and only index is the brand, say American Flyer).

ToyPedia is part of a wider project to connect all related content, so Forum threads, Gallery images, product reviews, videos, spart parts can all be indexed and be displayed where they are appropriate. Please see our ToyPedia Introduction for more info (features in italics are in work, the others are already operational).

We are working on bringing all of that functionality to MTF without its loosing its community feel and without becoming to complicated, for more on that read on our website here. Essentially Toy Collector is our testing ground and its technolgoy will be first replaced with the one we are now building 9probably in December). Once that has been a success we will invite members here to test the new software on a staging server before we deploy it here. We will be working very closely with John, Theo and the moderator team in the mean-time.

So finally to the questions of why these locos. We do not have that many model train brands on ToyPedia (different to the 40,000 diecast cars and the 24,000 model planes on our Wings900 database). This thread was meant to show what we have, show new entries when they occur, invite members here to add data to existing entries and to help with adding new brands. We will soon be adding more brands and more lines. We are also working on How To articles like this one on How to build water features.

We believe ToyPedia will be invaluable to both collectors and modellers. Please feel free to ask any other questions you might have. If you are interested in helping out send Vish (he is out today) or me a PM.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What happened? Vish was an administrator now hes community support?

Joschik is now an administrator and when you check out the profile and statistics it shows he has 15 posts though you can only see one?

I wonder how many administrators there are going to be now?

Welcome Joschik or are you and vish the same?

Like wiki huh.

Edit,

Whoops I didn't catch the last sentence.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> What happened? Vish was an administrator now hes community support?


Administrators can change their user title to whatever they want it to be 




big ed said:


> Joschik is now an administrator and when you check out the profile and statistics it shows he has 15 posts though you can only see one?


That is because there is a special forum for staff to discuss issues 

-----

You can see all of the admins by clicking on "Forum Leaders" on the bottom of the homepage


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Administrators can change their user title to whatever they want it to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you SUPER MODERATOR :thumbsup: 

So .........how many new "whatever they want to call themselves" do you think we are going to end up with on the site?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> Thank you SUPER MODERATOR :thumbsup:


Ed, my title has always been Super Moderator 



big ed said:


> So .........how many new "whatever they want to call themselves" do you think we are going to end up with on the site?


IDK, probably not many...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Ed, my title has always been Super Moderator
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never noticed that.

Then you should be moved up another notch I think.

How about SUPER DUPER MODERATOR.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joschik (Aug 20, 2010)

Ed, just two or three for now and we are just in the process of getting settled. 

Vish is here to help getting new features embedded and is learning about model trains while at it (he now talks about starting his own layout). The change to Community Support is meant to indicate that role. 

I am dealing with technical aspects and building the new features, I might contact members to get their views on proposed new features or for testing. I used to have a quite a sizeable Marklin HO layout but do not have the space anymore. I am waiting for my son to be old enough to start with N or maybe Z.

Lastly there is Andrew who is the Editor of all our newsletters. We plan to do a MTF newsletter and he will be compiling and editing it.

If anybody is interested in more about ToyPedia I am more than happy to organise a skype conference call or to call you individually (just PM me your telephone number, time zone and some good times to call).

By the way I think Engineer is a much cooler title than Admin (only Super Moderator could be better).


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Joschik said:


> Ed, just two or three for now and we are just in the process of getting settled.
> 
> Vish is here to help getting new features embedded and is learning about model trains while at it (he now talks about starting his own layout). The change to Community Support is meant to indicate that role.
> 
> ...



Vish ought to start a layout, everyone should have at least one.

You don't have the space. My signature first three words tells that.
I have the space but it not enough!:laugh: 
And the time.....I work so much there's barely enough time to eat and sleep. Let alone work on the trains!

But since I work so much, money (for now) is not a problem.

Engineer......I like the sound of Rail Road Tycoon better.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

Big ed's right..I should start a layout asap..I've just started reading up on the layout shapes and stuff. I should admit, reading was never this interesting before. I'll start my layout and shall call in Vish's Vintage Wagon Way or something.. I'll start putting up pictures soon!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tycoon...aka Vish...I'd like to offer the same layout advice we give others here: take your time. Don't let us pressure you into starting too soon. You have nothing to prove to anyone and no street cred to establish, here. The first thing we tell everyone who is contemplating a layout is to lay the tools down and spend some time talking about it and researching it. You'll enjoy it more and do a better job of it. I'd also suggest getting yourself some layout-planning software---you won't regret it. That may lead you into another area for Toypedia, incidentally: software evaluation. Best wishes on your layout, and take some time to discuss it with your newfound N or Z family!


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Recks! 

Ya..I will take some time on setting up my layout. As I'm a student, I'm a bit short on space. So I wanted to look at N scale or Z scale as you mentioned. I'll do some research on this and get some regular input from you guys till I get all my resources in place. Some of the eBay deals out there are just getting me too excited I guess


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

*Rivarossi*

We've got Rivarossi on ToyPedia now. Rivarossi has been making HO scale model trains since 1945. With origins in Italy, it's now under the Hornby management. 










Click here to see more! If anyone knows more info about Rivarossi, feel free to add it in


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Vish said:


> We've got Rivarossi on ToyPedia now. Rivarossi has been making HO scale model trains since 1945. With origins in Italy, it's now under the Hornby management.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Get the Rivarossi Y6b up there. I have 4 of them 1 1/2 of them run. the others are for parts.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> Engineer......I like the sound of Rail Road Tycoon better.


 
I am the Engineer, my wife is the RR tycoon!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Where is the Stationmaster!*

We need Stationmaster Bob's incite into Toypedia because,well,he has more trains than any of us!.....and thats the fact....Jack! Hey Southern...post some pics of those Bad Boys! I have 5 Berkies and 2 mallets....rivarossi baby!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

MacDaddy55 said:


> We need Stationmaster Bob's incite into Toypedia because,well,he has more trains than any of us!.....and thats the fact....Jack! Hey Southern...post some pics of those Bad Boys! I have 5 Berkies and 2 mallets....rivarossi baby!


 
I don't know where he is but he needs to get back on here. I will get some pics of my junkyard Y6Bs up here soon, as well as the working one.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

were are them pics southern?:laugh:

When I go to the links to Toypedia I get a 404 error and some red robot thing floating back and forth over it.

Last time I was on there there was only one page for each unless i just don't know how to go to the sub pages.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's my only Rivarossi. Maffei-Krauss ML4000, Rio Grande #4001



















Engine's in the rear and is only powering the last two axles. The rest are free-rolling, so not much traction. hwell:


----------



## Saxon (Sep 4, 2011)

I personally think that a Toypedia is a great idea. It would save time for those answering the same question over and over and over again for newbys like myself. Dont get me wrong, the lads here have been more than generous with their time and answers. If you need help with the software or space to host the Toypedia or need something specific, I have some great IT guys on staff... including some of the best software writers on the planet. 

Jonesy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

After looking at the Toypedia blog, I can't imagine why this is stickied, it really has nothing directly to do with model trains. There may be a train buried somewhere in there, but it's well hidden. 

This is just some sort of lame toy blog, and you'd have to do some serious searching and wading through the nonsense rubber toys to find anything if it's there, it's a useless site! :thumbsdown:

For those reading along, this is what you get whenever you use the links above to actual train products.

*Lame, very lame!*


----------



## Saxon (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone thought of starting a Trainpedia??? or Modelpedia??? I would imagine if it were done right it would be the holy grail of train information sites to be found anywhere on the web ... great concept, but as gunrunnerjohn pointed out ... bad execution.

Just my humble opinion.

Jonesy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't disagree that the idea is good, but that site doesn't live up to the hipe in any way.


----------



## Saxon (Sep 4, 2011)

Agreed!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> After looking at the Toypedia blog, I can't imagine why this is stickied, it really has nothing directly to do with model trains. There may be a train buried somewhere in there, but it's well hidden.


John,

About a year or so ago, our Admin "founder" TwoRail was passing/sharing the football with a new Admin team. As part of that, they were touting a joint-relationship between MTF and Toypedia, with hopes that Toypedia would grow with model train data / input.

I don't know enough of the inside thinking and info there to have any personal opinion on the idea.

Nonetheless, it certainly seems like Admin has juggled hands a few times since then, and any activity with a Toypedia relationship has fizzled to nil.

My not-very-informed thinking, anyway ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Perhaps time to scuttle the sticky status of this loser?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Perhaps time to scuttle the sticky status of this loser?


well, when you own a resource i guess you have the right to sticky anything you want. 

yes, the forum parent - toypedia, has no MRR content. and thats because they havent created any. IIRC they actually asked this community to create some articles but it went nowhere. i guess the plan didn't work out or there was priority shift. this way or another they pick the advertisement money and pay the hosting bill for this resource , so we still have our own place to talk.


PS
to be frank , had i been the owner of this resource i'd do much much more then un-stickiing this particular thread. info gathered here through the years is vast. i would dig through to find long forgotten gem-threads, clean them up from "ohhh thats so cool , dude!" posts, consolidate similar threads and sticky that. requires hours of work though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm still pretty fuzzy on who owns the resource.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

OP does , or at the least he is an official representative of the owner on here. while he hasn't been on since april. while i am fuzzy as well as far the purpose of this acquisition, the important part it - the server is still up so i assume the internet bill is still getting paid.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Who is OP?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

OP - Original Poster. in that case Vish.


----------



## Saxon (Sep 4, 2011)

What would you lads think of making a bit of extra cash and actually building a Trainpedia site??? 

Jonesy

Or selling this forum to a group and have them run with the ideas of TJ and Tankist and others who are extremely active???

Just for the "from what its worth department"  

Jonesy

p.s. just a newby with ideas and a marketing mind from hell


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the forum isn't ours to sell, so that's a problem.


----------



## Saxon (Sep 4, 2011)

I understand that, but someone has to own it...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

True, and they're the ones you have to convince to sell.


----------



## Saxon (Sep 4, 2011)

No need to convince.. what would I do with it  I do however think that the threads and information within this forum would make a great start on a Trainpedia of sorts.

It is a fault of mine... I find things that could work as a source of information for so many people and implementing it :O)

Jonesy


----------



## vonbonds (Dec 3, 2011)

So new guy here asking why this is a sticky? It has had very little added to it in a long period of time and hardly a topic a lot of people here are interested in...at least at the moment. I am active on other message boards too...this just isn't passing the smell test for a sticky worthy thread .

My two cents...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

vonbonds said:


> So new guy here asking why this is a sticky? It has had very little added to it in a long period of time and hardly a topic a lot of people here are interested in...at least at the moment. I am active on other message boards too...this just isn't passing the smell test for a sticky worthy thread .
> 
> My two cents...



Because a supreme being wanted it to be a sticky.

Last year we added some new admins, to date it is hard to keep up with who is the admin. There are a few.

They seem to suddenly appear then vanish and a new one takes their place. 

Tworail was the originator of the site and B&M the #1 mod, but we don't see them much anymore.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gents,

The management behind the Model Train Forum are the same people behind ToyPedia. Eventually, there will be some mutually beneficial overlap. Still in the works (though I'm only saying this from the sidelines), but good things to come, I'm told.

This thread was a "pregame" introduction, of sorts.

TJ


----------



## Joschik (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I should have checked this section earlier! Here a few answers:


The OP and some other folks that help build ToyPedia (and sometimes help out on some of the related forums such as this one, lgbworld.com, wings900.com and a few others) are students that are with us for six months
While we have added more than 10,000 new items to ToyPedia last month alone they were mostly diecast and toy soldiers, there are some model train articles coming (such as this one on Rovex)
Any help that you want to provide is greatly appreciated (there are currently 670 volunteers involved in the project, plus 350 manufacturers, 3 museums and 18 auction houses), just PM me for more info
The mods here have almost total autonomy and can unsticky this thread

I am always open to any questions you guys might have. I will also use this this thread as a reminder to create a better train home page for ToyPedia (we already have some good content, it just gets lost in so much other stuff).


Christian


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

*y6b*



Southern said:


> Get the Rivarossi Y6b up there. I have 4 of them 1 1/2 of them run. the others are for parts.


I had an "auction" attack the last couple months and ended up buying a few of these myself. I personally think they are the neatest loco's on rails. One problem I am having is my layout has 18" curves, and the y6b doesn't dig those... at all. Nearly all my loco's ( J-series, y6b, mallets, etc..) need at least a 22" curve or greater. I will have to dig up the track that I JUST laid down to convert to 22". Bummer. In the mean time, I will run a few Spectrums and other smaller loco's. It's nice to see others that love steamers as much as I do. Hooah.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I still don't understand what this thread is all about. So far I only see a copule of trains and I have never heard of any of them. I must be missing something here. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Think of it as broadening your knowledge base Pete. 

I think when the software gets updated, a lot of things will change.


----------



## Joschik (Aug 20, 2010)

We still have big plans on ToyPedia and ModelRailForum which just joined the effort (see link in the top right corner) has a wiki effort that will be incorporated. As this is proofs harder that we had thought (and hoped) I think it is best to unsticky and come back closer to when we have something (ToyPedia now has 320,000 entries but they are almost all diecast cars so far).

Christian


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

it says "404 not found?


----------



## Joschik (Aug 20, 2010)

Which one of the links? They all work for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's some updated links, obviously the site has changed.

ToyCollector Home Page

Lima - Hornby Range


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Joschik said:


> Which one of the links? They all work for me.


Actually, I get the same thing for the links in the first few posts of this thread. Try the links in posts #2, #3, and #6.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

John what's that cat shooting at in your avatar? Hope he's a good shot if you want pigeon pie for supper. Ha!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> John what's that cat shooting at in your avatar? Hope he's a good shot if you want pigeon pie for supper. Ha!


He's picking off troublesome users.


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> He's picking off troublesome users.


Yeah, but I keep dodging at the last second!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sometimes he has help from the flanks for the dodgers.


----------

